# Check out my new piece



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice. That ought to be concealable.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A Colt !! :shock: :shock: 

Where did you dig that up ? I think that gun is older than you...Look's like it's in pretty good shape...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ditto. Be carefull with that , you could shoot your eye out. :mrgreen: That's gotta be old. Even the box shows some wear. Gun looks like it is in great shape. A true pocket gun. Enjoy.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I found it in a box while moving some stuff for my father-in-law. I have since claimed it as my own. It had a sales receipt in the box from when my wife's grandpa bought it dated Feb. 1969. So yeah, it's older than me for sure.

I also have come into possession of a Winchester 1200 shotgun and a Remington pump action .22. None of these guns have been shot in a LONG time. Is there anything special that I need to do to them since they've been out of commission for so long? Or should I just start shooting them?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good find !! 

I figured the Colt to be made in about 1963....

As far as shooting those....I would spend the time cleaning them, run the action a few time's, clean the barrels out, oil the action's. Make sure you can see day-light down the barrels...!! And _then_, let somebody else shoot them first !! :mrgreen:

As clean as the Colt is, I would imagine the other guns are in good shape too !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good find !!
> 
> *I figured the Colt to be made in about 1963....*
> 
> ...


Making it conveniently what, *45* years old? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Making it conveniently what, *45* years old? :lol:


And..........making it worth about *45*0 bucks !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

As well, I would speculate it's only had about *45* rounds through it. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

By only *4.5* people !! _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> See if it will feed Silvertips. I think they are still the best defense rounds in a .25 but some guns won't digest them without some throat and ramp work. Of course, the Colt is no cheapie so I'm guessing it should feed them alright. *Let us know*!


Yeah....let us know in about *45 *minutes !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll give you 45 bucks for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Dear Al,

Hell No.


Love,
rapalahunter.
:wink: 

Does anyone know how to tell the age of a remington fieldmaster 572?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You can't go wrong with inheriting guns. Nice looking pistol. I hear those old pump .22's are a blast.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Dear Al,
> 
> Hell No.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the age of a remington fieldmaster 572?


rapalahunter.......go to this web-site and go through their Q & A section..
.
..http://www.remington.com/

They also have 'support' there, you can call or e-mail them...

How many more firearms are you going to end up with ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*45*?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the age of a remington fieldmaster 572?


Cut the stock in half and count the rings. :shock: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> *45*?


*4 *or *5* more comments like this...and I'll see if admin can lock this place up !!!! :evil:

 


Al Hansen said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to tell the age of a remington fieldmaster 572?
> ...


That's true Al Hansen......lets start with some of you're 204's.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I can tell you there age, and besides they are synthetic stocks. Not that girly french oak stuff that you find on those little 45/70's. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I can tell you there age, and besides they are synthetic stocks. Not that girly french oak stuff that you find on those little 45/70's. :wink: :mrgreen:


French oak ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

From Japan, I guess.... :mrgreen:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I was about to cut the stock in half, but I decided to check out the website *.45* gave me first. The barrel markings say it was made in may of 1963. Thanks for help *.45*. And thanks to you other guys for the *45* smart a-s-s comments. _(O)_


----------

